# Will MJ23 Return



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

?


----------



## Jordan Two3 (Jun 6, 2002)

i hope he does. He isn't going to have surgery on his knee. We should find out in the comming week.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If the knee holds up M.J. will be back!Hes proven that at 39 hes still got the BEST mid range game in the game,and that he can average 24pts 5ast 6reb.

Next season they should use Jordan as a point forward and start both Rip and Alexander at the G spots.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Jordan was used as a bench player when he came back from his injury this season. If he comes back next year and they still use him as a bench player, I don't want him to return. The guy has a history, and doing this is going to worsen it. He is recognized as the best player ever, and he can't even start for the Wizards? I only want to see him come back if he can play at a high level.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

If I had three wishes for the upcoming season, seeing MJ have an injury-free run, one last ride if you will, at the top would be one of them.

Lets hope he comes back and lets hope the knee holds up


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Jordan has to keep his upper body weight down in order to have a injury-free knee. So it depends how he works himself in shape.

26/6/6 is my educated guess for his numbers next season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*I hope so*

I never wanted to see MJ go in the first place. I hope that he comes back, he's good for the game. He could've stayed with Chicago after his 6th ring, and played another 4 years.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Michael Jordan...*

Yes, Michael Jordn will be back for one more year. If anyody can come back from surgery and excel it's Jordan. He will be back and putting up numbers around the 22ppg range 5rpg 7apg. He will be more of a creator on offense this year, and will play less.


----------

